# Another "I want to become" thread...



## Cableguy (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello all.. Im sure you've all heard/seen/read this type of thing many, many times..so allow me to do it again!! Im a 34 year old from the Cape. Ive always wanted a career in Law Enforcement, however Ive never sucked it up and tried. Ive had the same job now for 10 yrs, its stable, decent pay and relatively easy. However Im not at all satisfied with my job. My questions are ones that have been asked 1000 times Im sure. 1, my wife is ok with the attempted switch as long as I commit by taking some classes; criminology/criminal justice which Ive agreed to do. Are these necessary? Also, about 3 months ago I got my first speeding ticket in another state that has yet to be paid, it will get paid, just hasnt yet. Does this screw me? And last but not least, when I was a less smart 13 year old I got into some trouble. I have no adult record, but does a juve record rule me out as well? I never "served time" but I did have to do community service and restitution. Whats the best way to find out if this will be an issue before I take classes? Thanks for all you guys do, and thanks in advance for your help!!:thumbs_up:


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Honestly, "taking classes" is great for your overall education, but simply starting CJ classes isn't going to help you get a police job. If you're very serious, you should try to convince your wife it's what you want, and start taking tests in other states (south or west). Massachusetts simply isn't hiring enough to make your switch very realistic starting from scratch at your age. I'm not saying it cant be done, but it's not promising. Florida, Maryland, Virginia, Texas, California, etc are better options if you can move.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

CABLEGUY!!! Jim Careys most underrated movie, a little dark but I liked it.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

7costanza said:


> CABLEGUY!!! Jim Careys most underrated movie, a little dark but I liked it.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

You will probably hear this from many of us... Massachusetts is one of the hardest states to get hired as LE on a full time basis. At 34 some of your options are already nixed because many departments have an age limit of 32. Not saying it can't be done but your scarce selection of hiring departments just got even smaller. Not too mention the civil service aspect, residency preference, veteran preference etc... 

At 34 I would have to think long and hard about such a career change. If your willing to move that would most likely be your best bet. If your not willing to move I feel that it will be a long and daunting process.


----------



## Cableguy (Aug 9, 2011)

I did look into the age limit, my town and most towns on the cape save for I think 2 of them do not have a max age. Im looking at it more as a this is something Ive always wanted to do, and at 34 it might be my last chance type of thing. There are a few non CS depts here, my town happens to be one that is civil service. I looked into the courses for a degree today but, Im not sure if its worsth it/if it will help considering my age. Im at the cross road of being stuck at a "job" I dont want to be in, or getting out now before its too late. So much damn stress!!! Thanks again


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

csauce777 said:


> Honestly, "taking classes" is great for your overall education, but simply starting CJ classes isn't going to help you get a police job.


I couldn't disagree with this more. Most people under 25 I've met who are trying to get into law enforcement have at least a bachelors degree. This is one hell of a competitive career field and someone with no education is going to have a hell of a time getting hired when there is no shortage of educated applicants.

Also +1 on what everyone else said there are next to no LE jobs in this state, think hard about relocation and good luck


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

It will be a tough road starting off with no military, education, experience and there is the age aspect but it certainly can be done. I went to the academy with a guy who had similar issues getting in and now he is on the job. Good luck


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

41st MPOC had a recruit in his late 50's from Marshfield (I think) and he was a PT stud that retired from his former job and just always wanted to be a cop.... Better late than never.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

You should also look into becoming a Constable


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

niteowl1970 said:


> You should also look into becoming a Constable


 NO NO NO!!!! Don't do it... Don't go over to the dark side


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

7costanza said:


> CABLEGUY!!! Jim Careys most underrated movie, a little dark but I liked it.


Wana play porno password... "The password is nipple"


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> Hello all.. Im sure you've all heard/seen/read this type of thing many, many times..so allow me to do it again!! Im a 34 year old from the Cape. Ive always wanted a career in Law Enforcement, however Ive never sucked it up and tried. Ive had the same job now for 10 yrs, its stable, decent pay and relatively easy. However Im not at all satisfied with my job. My questions are ones that have been asked 1000 times Im sure. 1, _*my wife is ok with the attempted switch
> 
> She migt be OK with it now, but wait til you're working te graveyard shift. It is a life style changeer.
> 
> ...


I have seen people hired with driving records that stretched all te way across the room sort of speak.

There are guys on my job that have been arrested by my department as adults, never mind as children, and I will add that they are phenomenal cops.

Education is great. You can't get paid for it anymore but it will elp you get promoted. I know guys wit Master's that can't investigate a simple MVA. I know guys that graduated High School who could put down a homicide investigation on teir own.

I say good luck to you. I ave been on tis ride for 14 years. Tere have been ups, there have been downs but one thing for sure, it has not been boring.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Gil said:


> 41st MPOC had a recruit in his late 50's from Marshfield (I think) and he was a PT stud


The 46th MPOC had a class president who was in his 50's (also Marshfield PD). He wasn't a PT stud but he definitely kept up. In the same academy class there a couple of recruits who were in their late 30's early 40's


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Gil said:


> 41st MPOC had a recruit in his late 50's from Marshfield (I think) and he was a PT stud that retired from his former job and just always wanted to be a cop.... Better late than never.


I know exactly who you are talking about. He used to work for the phone company.


----------



## Cableguy (Aug 9, 2011)

CJIS said:


> I know exactly who you are talking about. He used to work for the phone company.


So theres hope for me as a cableguy! The one thing I have going for me is my physical fitness, and Im not sure thats a huge boost! Im commited to this, and Im going to keep trying.The feedback you guys are giving me is very helpful, both encouraging and discouraging at the same time. Ive got friends on job and a few that have been trying for a long time. In my mind Id rather be 34-35 and starting out something Ive always wanted to do, rather than waiting and wondering "What if". Thanks guys!


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Gil said:


> NO NO NO!!!! Don't do it... Don't go over to the dark side


Come to the Red Side :teeth_smile:

But on a more serious note, since yuo are on the Cape, I know most towns down there make use of specials/reserves. Why not approach the Chief in your local town. If you are a resident in good standing maybe he will give you a chance at becoming a special/reserve. That way you could get a feel for the work. Also, like 263 said all is good until your working nights, holidays, week-end, wedding aniversary, etc... so if you work some overnights as a special your wife can get a feel for it.


----------



## Cableguy (Aug 9, 2011)

Firefighter, I hear on the time off. Until this year I hadnt taken a birthday/holiday/anniversary/sons first baseball game off in 9 years. The pay sucked and I had to soak up a butt load of OT. Ive never worked over nights but I have spent a few weeks at a time in ither areas. I do have a few friends on in my town and a few in others towns on the cape. Ive never looked into the specials/reserves? I was thinking of heading down to the PD and inquiring about some things.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cableguy? Is this what the Verizon guys are turning to?

Either way, if it is your dream, good luck and welcome to the land of the hopefuls!


----------



## Cableguy (Aug 9, 2011)

Not quite as spur of the moment as that but kinda. Its something Ive wanted to do for years, but I got married/had kids young, had no sack to take the risk yadda yadda, probably 1,000's of people like me out there with the same story. My kids are older now and I feel a little more confident about making the leap, so Im going for it. And Elle Woods is way better looking than me, and her dgs smaller....


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Cableguy said:


> Not quite as spur of the moment as that but kinda. Its something Ive wanted to do for years, but I got married/had kids young, had no sack to take the risk yadda yadda, probably 1,000's of people like me out there with the same story. My kids are older now and I feel a little more confident about making the leap, so Im going for it. And Elle Woods is way better looking than me, and her dgs smaller....


I wish you the best, and having had an academy classmate in his 40's (back in 1988) tells me it *can* be done, but keep in mind that the deck is highly stacked against you, especially in this economy. There are tons of police hopefuls in their early-mid 20's with veteran status (as I did back then) and/or college degrees in Criminal Justice or related fields.

You do have some things working in your favor, the number one being on the Cape, which has some great departments that aren't Civil Service, and many of the Civil Service departments have waived the 32 year-old maximum.

Whatever happens, good luck. If you get an interview, I would stress your residency on the Cape ("committment to the region") and your maturity ("I've given this a lot of thought, and I really know that I want to be a police officer, above all").

I'm rooting for you, as I like to root for the underdog (sad, but true).


----------



## Cableguy (Aug 9, 2011)

A friend of mine also recommended I look into the Reserve Recruit Academy. Theres one coming up in Plymouth starting in October. He said it would be very useful to get my foot in the door as far as gaining an understanding for what goes on..?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

mtc said:


> It sounds like you woke up one day and decided "I think I'll go to law school today"..
> 
> Oh no wait - that was Elle Woods....


Well, Elle would prefer a client who was dangerous because she's not afraid of a challenge.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cableguy said:


> A friend of mine also recommended I look into the Reserve Recruit Academy. Theres one coming up in Plymouth starting in October. He said it would be very useful to get my foot in the door as far as gaining an understanding for what goes on..?


Do it!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I can't help you get on the job, however, if you hook me up with some free cable I can get you an MSP hat.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Cover...

haha


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

78thrifleman said:


> Cover...
> 
> haha


Hmm, I wonder where that could possibly lead. BRB, need my popcorn.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Try this link for reserve academy info:

Plymouth County Sheriff's Department


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Irishpride said:


> The 46th MPOC had a class president who was in his 50's (also Marshfield PD).


 RP outran guys more than half his age. I'd say that's a PT stud.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

OfficerObie59 said:


> RP outran guys more than half his age. I'd say that's a PT stud.


George says age don't matter!
View attachment 2640


----------



## Cableguy (Aug 9, 2011)

I really hope age dont matter! Thank you very much for all the helpful info/encouragement and well wishes. The only thing Im not worried so much about is PT, I did a Tough Mudder! Not that that matters, just wanted to mention it. Printed out the app for the MPTC reserve basic, I just need to get the Chiefs sig on the application on Monday, oh, and that pesky matter of the 1300 bucks or so as a self sponsor and Im golden! Starts the end of Sept. 242 hours/12 weeks.


----------

